# C++ Bibliotheken



## FingerSkill (25. Februar 2006)

Hoi, ich habe folgende Frage: und zwar suche ich eine art Referenz für alle standart bzw Visual Studio .Net 2003 Bibliotheken wo auch deren Funktionen aufgeführt werden.

Und wollte sowieso wissen von wo ihr wisst ob ihr eine Funktion selber schreiben müsst oder ob sie schon ind der Libary existiert.


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Februar 2006)

moin


http://msdn.microsoft.com


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Kachelator (2. März 2006)

@fapster: Es gibt da diese Taste mit dem Komma. Schon mal ausprobiert?


----------

